# Sillosock Flappers



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

Im, wondering how does every one bring there sillosocks to the field do you just throw them on top of the decoys hopeing the dont crush or do you hang them or what?


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Get a tote.


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

second the tote. helps keep flappers clean and wings from being broken...


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

ok so set them in a tote how many do you guys fit in a tote


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

If you take out the fiberglass rod, well over a dozen depending on the size of tote.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I keep mine permanently attached to the stake and have them hang outside a garbage can. We take them into the field that way too in the sled.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Chris,

How do you keep mud off them?

I put them in the sled this year and the wheeler threw all sorts of mud on them.

What I did is have the guys carry them in or hold them if they were riding on the wheeler.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Chuck Smith said:


> Chris,
> 
> How do you keep mud off them?
> 
> ...


We have around a 30-40 foot rope on our sled so we don't have any mud kicking up on the sled/decoys.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Got it. Sounds like I need to buy some rope.. ;-)


----------

